# A. avicularia set-up pics



## Benzo48 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm attaching some pics of an enclosure I just fixed up for my 2in "pink toe."
Any opinions?


----------



## Benzo48 (Jul 23, 2012)

My only concern is whether or not I drilled enough or too many holes.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jul 23, 2012)

Benzo48 said:


> I'm attaching some pics of an enclosure I just fixed up for my 2in "pink toe."
> Any opinions? ...


1) The container is only translucent, not transparent. You have to open it to get a good look at the tarantula.

2) The container opens from the top where the _Avicularia_ will want to build its nest. Every time you open the container to see the tarantula you'll have to destroy the nest. That does not make for a happy tarantula!

3) If you get any condensation at all you'll need to make more holes for ventilation. Once _Avicularia_ become acclimated to life in a cage (as opposed to life in a forest), they don't need much more humidity than any other tarantula, and any excess humidity or damp substrate exposes it to possible vermin infestations.

Here's a good _Avicularia_ cage:


(Click or right-click the thumbnail to see a larger image.)

It's an aquarium stood on its end. This one was a 2-1/2 gallon one, but you might better use a 5-1/2 or 10 gallon size. The normal size restrictions don't apply to the arboreal tarantulas because they're evolved to live at altitude.

I've removed the cover so I could take a photo of its interior. An escape proof cover in obligatory!

For most _Avicularia_ substrate is optional. A folded paper towel would also work for sanitation and ease of cleaning.

The water dish (larger than for other tarantulas) supplies ample humidity. The cage cover is mostly, but not entirely, covered with plastic food wrap to hold in some humidity because we were keeping our _Avicularia_ in Calgary, Alberta, Canada where the ambient relative humidity often gets quite low, especially in winter. ("It's dry enough out there to suck water out of a rock!" - *CFCN* Meteorologist) In places with higher humidity (e.g., US Gulf Coast and Eastern Seaboard) restricting ventilation may only need to be done in winter when the relative humidity is lowest. See *Relative Humidity...* for much more information and suggestions.

"Will the _Avicularia_ be able to find the water in the water dish?" Yes. They're not retarded, they're survivors!

"Will the _Avicularia_ be able to find the crickets?" Same answer.


Enjoy your little, 8-legged, tree hugging buddy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 23, 2012)

looks nice, but i agree with the couple of flaws Stan posted out.
Constant (well, frequent enough) interruption will surely NOT make the t too happy
the "not too clear" plastic would bug the hell out of me (which in turn will aid in this ^)
and the ventilation thing. If you DO choose to stick with what you got, at least drill another row of air holes about halfway up the container (at least I WOULD)


----------



## Benzo48 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. It's a temporary habitat anyway. I have an exo-terra thats about to be vacant that I'm gonna use. I just picked it up from the dollar store last night for a quick fix. I acquired the little guy Saturday and wasnt quite prepared for it. I'll probably move it sooner than later now that I've got some good feedback. Thanks again.


----------



## grayzone (Jul 23, 2012)

there is nothing screaming danger or anything like that, just not QUITE what i would want with an avic. That container would be a little better for a Psalmo or something IMO. they tend to bolt DOWN, and to like the least disturbance as possible. the translucent plastic would surely meet THEIR needs (but you would still go crazy wishing you could see them:sarcasm
Anyway, the enclosure LOOKS cool.. i like the way its decorated. No rush to move the t into the exo.. take your time and get it set up the way you want.


----------



## cerialkiller (Jul 24, 2012)

Pikaia is correct in pointing out the flaws in that enclosure,  check out robc's YouTube channel, that's where I got my inspiration from although mine are not as good as his

caught somewhere in time...


----------



## SamuraiSid (Jul 25, 2012)

Pikaia said:


> 1) The container is only translucent, not transparent. You have to open it to get a good look at the tarantula.



IMHO, translucent containers only start posing problems once you've had the luxury of viewing through the transparent ones. Now that I have half my slings moved to clear acrylic boxes, my older zip lock containers drive me nuts not having perfect view of the slings at all times. LOL.


----------



## longviewsteven (Aug 25, 2012)

i have a couple of exo-terras with pokies in them. i really like them.


----------



## MarkmD (Aug 25, 2012)

They are right about the flaws, I use almost the exact same thing open at top lid design but mine is clear as day so I always know ware my Avic is, webbing around the middle with no probs.


----------

